# New Z Issues



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi All -
Thought I would run a few things by you all and see what your thoughts would be. As of this weekend my 3 month old 2k6 Z is giving me a bit of problems. 
First, the oil light came on today (well, it blinked at me once while driving). I actually had wanted to change the oil this weekend (its been about 3000 miles) but for the life of me I couldn't find what was the recommended oil in the manual and there was no sticker under the hood like many of my cars in the past. I also was a bit surprised that my new car would have burnt through that much oil in a little over 3K miles. That being said, has anyone with a new Z noticed some low oil levels in the first few months and what oil do you use when you change it?
The next odd problem deals with my drivers side window. As you all know, when the door is opened the window drops down about a qtr of an inch. Mine isn't doing that anymore - It makes the noise like it wants to do it, but the window doesn't go down unless I push on it. regardless of if I push on it or not, when I close the door the window still gets shoved up - Thinking that it had been lowered that small qtr of an inch. 
All of this seems pretty strange. Has anyone else seen anything similar?


----------



## DaveHaskin (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a 2003 350Z. Only my driver side window doesn't drop. I am having the same problem. I push it down and it drops that 1/4 of an inch or so. It has power and acts like it will drop, but doesn't. Anyone with some knowledge about this issue should let us know how to fix this. I suppose since my car is still under warranty I could bring it in. It is more of a hassle to do that than to fix it myself.

Dave


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

would spraying some WD40 near the tracks help? i know the actuation you are talking about but i haven't experienced the problem.


----------



## DaveHaskin (Oct 8, 2006)

Quite possibly. I will have to investigate this issue a litte further. Thanks for the idea apudapus. I must have been drawing a mental block (brain fart).

Dave


----------



## twisties (Nov 19, 2006)

ok i am new on the board but have been a Nissan cert. tech for a while. there are a lot of problems with the window motors in the z cars some all it takes is reprogramming the motor and some replacing. to reprogram the motor pull the door panel off and then the black sticky round sticker that is surrounded by three bolts in the middle of the door.next plug in the switch if you unplugged it and turn the ignition on then press the little black button on the motor in (the one under the black round sticker) and roll the window down and all the way up the door has to be closed or the button on the door jam pressed in. do not use the auto up or down for the learning. if that dose not work take it to the dealer tell them what it is doing and they will replace the motor.


----------

